# No-Jig Pocket Holes



## BorkBob (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been using this technique for years using standard drill bits and short drywall screws. It recently occured to me that a longer bit would allow more angle and depth to the holes. I got some 6" aircraft bits and #6×1-5/8" trim head screws.

This is a vanity drawer base face frame for my own use. Wood is ash.

I start with the bit vertical about 1-1.25" from the joint and quickly bring it toward the horizontal, aiming for the center of the stile.



















I follow a 1/8" bit with a 5/32" bit to increase the size of the hole in the rail. I drill about 1/2" deep.










Thank goodness for impact drivers:










Backside:










Front:


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Do you do this with hardwood also?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Your technique may be what led to the development of pocket hole jigs, but I suspect that it could lead to some problems if not done flawlessly every time.

I don't think that I would use trim head screws, however. I use the Kreg system and the truss head screws give a lot of clamping force in the flat bottomed screw holes. Probably much more than trim heads would give. I set my drill clutch to ~10 - 12, drill speed to 1, and drive to the first "click" to get rock solid joints.

Good idea getting away from drywall screws. They're way too easy to break.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you do this with hardwood also?

Rich?


> ? Ash


?? Hardwood???
Bill


----------



## BorkBob (Jan 11, 2011)

Gosh, I got the impression that everybody here does everything flawlessly every time….lol. It takes a bit of practice but with everything solidly clamped, it's just a matter of drilling carefully.

Sawkerf, your concern is noted. If I weren't confident the joints are plenty strong, I would not have posted here and risked the wrath of the collective wisdom.

I'm not saying the Kreg system is lacking. This is, IMO, a viable alternative.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

First, I give you props for doing this without the guide. But with a price point of the Kregs line you can not beat it. It works flawlessly and I do not have to think about it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For years I've drilled holes for pocket screws on the fly using a 3/8" 
spade bit. I drill in perpendicular to the work for about 1/4" then
abruptly turn the drill to the angle I want. Works great, really.

Not suitable for cabinetmaking really, but for screwing together 
2×4s and in a pinch on installations the results are very acceptable.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with this. For less than the price of a couple of those clamps, you've got all you need.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5985&filter=kreg

Raspar said:
>First, I give you props for doing this without the guide. But with a price point of the Kregs line you can not beat it. It works flawlessly and I do not have to think about it.


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have drilled pocket holes this way, but I wouldn't give up my kreg jig. For me the jig is a lot faster and you get acurate, consistant holes every time. If you are not consistant with the dept every time, the screws may puncture throught the material.


----------

